# Pictures from cities -- Swat



## ghazi52

Swat is a valley and a district in the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province. It is the upper valley of the Swat River. The capital of Swat is Saidu Sharif, but the main town in Swat Valley is Mingora. Swat was a princely state which was dissolved in 1969 and became a district of N.W.F.P (Now Khyber Pakhtunkhwa). It is a very popular tourist resort and also called “the Switzerland of Pakistan”.

Swat’s tourist attractions are Swat Museum (with collection of Gandhara sculptures), Malam Jabba, Miandan, Madyan, Bahrain, Kalam, Usho Valley, Ultror Valley, Gabral Valley, Mahundan Valley, Pari (Khapiro) Lake, Kundol Lake, Bashigram Lake, Spin Khore (White Stream) Lake, and Daral Lake,.

*Malam Jaba, Swat. *PTDC Motel during snow. Unfortunately the building stands destroyed, although one can still ski in the area.





*
Enroute Malam Jabba-Pic 1. *Pic taken by Asad Hakeem from ‘Mountain Inn’ enroute Malam Jabba.





*
Enroute Malam Jabba-Pic 2. *Pic taken by Asad Hakeem from ‘Mountain Inn’ enroute Malam Jabba..







*Kalam, Swat. *Kalam town, elevation 6,800 feet (2,000 m), is a tehsil HQ of Swat District. Its route is from Mingora to Khwaza Khela, Madyan, Behrain and then Kalam. It is located 29 km from Behrain, 100 km from Mingora and 270 km from Islamabad. In Kalam, the Ushu and Utrot Rivers join to form the Swat River. The metalled road ends at Kalam and shingle road leads to the Ushu and Utrot Valleys. From Matiltan one gets a breath-taking view of the snow-capped Mount Falaksir, 19,415 feet (5,918 m) high, and another unnamed peak 20,000 feet (6,096 m) high.







*Kalam, Swat, Before Floods. *Photo by Madam Mussarat Ahmed Zeb.





*Another View of Kalam, Swat, before Floods. *Photo by Madam Mussarat Ahmed Zeb.





*Kalam, Swat, after Floods. *Photo by Madam Mussarat Ahmed Zeb.





*Gabral Valley, Swat.* Gabral Valley is situated at a distance of 20 km from Kalam and 5 km from Utror proper. Photo by Madam Mussarat Ahmed Zeb.

...........

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52

....





*Another View of Gabral Valley, Swat. *Photo by Madam Mussarat Ahmed Zeb.






*Bahrain, Swat. *Bahrain is a popular hill station in Swat District, KPK.





*Trout Fishing Point in Bahrain, Swat*





*Spinkhore Lake, Swat*





*A Buddhist Site in Swat.* Photo by Shah Wazir Khan (July 15, 2012). Location is Arab Khan Cheena (Spring Water) Sherarai, Union Council Jambil-Kokarai, Tehsil Babozai, District Swat. Shah Wazir Khan, a social worker and local guide, is seen in the photo.





*A Buddhist Sculpture Carved on a Big Stone, Swat.*Photo by Shah Wazir Khan (July 15 2012). Location is Arab Khan Cheena ( Spring Water) Sherarai. In this photo, on the left is Rafi Ullah Yousafzai (a PhD scholar in Quaid-e-Azam University, Islamabad., doing research on Buddhist sites in Swat), while on the right is Shah Wazir Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ghazi52

*Another Buddhist Sculpture carved on a stone, Swat.* Photo by Shah Wazir Khan (July 15, 2012). Location is Arab Khan Cheena (Spring Water) Sherarai. Shah Wazir Khan is seen in the photo.





*E*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52

Mount Falak Sher, Swat, 





_

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

Mahodent lake . kalam Swat 






A beautiful View of Mankial.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52

Malam Jabba Valley






Bahrain Swat

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## litman

atror, swat





khurkhari lake





khurkhari lake










mahodand lake





mahodend lake





really wished to swim but the water was freezing cold










you need at least a month to visit most of the beautiful places of swat by road and on foot.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52

Kalam Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52

College in Saidu Sharif

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## soche

Sawat is really the beauty of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PTDC motel, miadam , swat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Madyan town, Swat, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## [Bregs]

amazing natural beauty

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Rock City Resort, Swat, KPK







Barikot Town, Swat







Desaan Meadows, Swat, KPK







Bahrain Town, Swat Valley, KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Kalam Town, Yesterdays Pic







Kalam Town, Swat







Swat Valley, Todays Pic







Malam Jabba Ski Resort, Todays Pic







Malam Jabba Ski Resort, Swat

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Kalam Valley







Towards Malam Jabba , Swat







Madyan Town, Swat







Kalam Valley








Kalam Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Malam Jabba

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Malam Jabba








Matiltan Village, Swat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Malam Jabba Ski Resort

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Malam Jabba Ski Resort

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avicenna

Narendra Trump said:


> View attachment 412215



Just gorgeous!


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Avicenna said:


> Just gorgeous!


More from Swat

























Avicenna said:


> Just gorgeous!


More from Swat

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## [Bregs]

marvelous natural beauty

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Nice to see you. God bless you.


[Bregs] said:


> marvelous natural beauty

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> Nice to see you. God bless you.



bro i was missing your threads so came back today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> bro i was missing your threads so came back today



Thank you Brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rocky rock



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mahodand Lake








Ushu Valley








Shahi Bagh








Matiltan Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Malam Jabba Ski Resort


----------



## ghazi52

Malam Jabba Ski Resort








Loye Sar, Swat







Gabina Jabba , Swat


----------



## ghazi52

Boyun Village








Fizaghat


----------



## ghazi52

Recent pic of Kalam Town


----------



## ghazi52

Charh Qamar, Barikot, Swat






































_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Today's Pic of Kalam Town, Swat Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bahrain Swat Valley. KPK





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

swat



















Highlands of Bahrain, Swat Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mankal , Swat


----------



## ghazi52

Trip to Swat in May 2018


----------



## ghazi52

Jagbanal Meadows, Kalam, Swat Valley


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

River Swat rushing through Bahrain, KPK,


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view of Mahodand Lake-Swat, 
Pic by Amir Cheema

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Swat Valley


----------



## ghazi52

Mount Falak Sair, Swat valleys highest mountain peak at 5,918 m in Ushu Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mosque and Madrasa before Mangoraہ


----------



## ghazi52

Shahi Bagh,Kalam


----------



## ghazi52

Chokel Meadows, Makial, Swat






Ushu Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shahi Bagh,Kalam


----------



## ghazi52

Katora lake upper Dir Kohistan KP............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Jamia Masjid Thall !!! by Imran Sohail,

Kumrat Valley


----------



## Fieldmarshal

The title of this thread is wrong...
Swat is not a city but a district in the province of kpk, Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

Kalam, Swat Valley 
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mahodand Lake, Kalam







View of Malam Jabba, Swat Valley


----------



## ghazi52

Kalam, Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Swat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Kalam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gabin Jabba , also known as Gabina Banda . 







*MINGORA: *Speakers at a ceremony here asked the government to develop Gabin Jabba as a ski resort to promote skiing and tourism in Swat district.

They addressing the concluding ceremony of Lalku Skiing competition held at Lalku Gabin Jabba. The competition was organised by Pioneer Sports and Ski School in collaboration with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Ski Association.

The organisers of the event said that Swat valley was amazing place for summer and winter tourism where there were several ski resorts of international standard. They said that Gabin Jabba in Lalku valley could become one of the best ski resorts in the country if government paid attention to it.

KP Ski Association

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Upper Dir, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

On the way to Laar kandao,Swat valley.

Picture : Faizan Ahmad


----------



## ghazi52

Mahudand Lake, Swat


----------



## ghazi52

Kumrat Valley, KP,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Jarogo Waterfall of Tehsil Matta, District Swat is located at distance of about 55 km from Mingora.


----------



## ghazi52

Katora Lake, upper Dir, Kohistan. KPK
Pic By: Bakht Bedar Bhai


----------



## ghazi52

Beauty of Swat Kalam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kumrat valley..KP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

BC
Bahrain continental swat KP


----------



## ghazi52

*Kalam-Bahrain road* long delayed and ignored project by previous Federal Govt, is now nearing completion. The completion of Swat Motorway after Eid followed by Kalam-Bahrain road will lead to an enormous flow of tourists to this beautiful part of Pakistan..


----------



## ghazi52

Jahaz-Banda WaterFall, Upper Dir, Kohistan 





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Malam-jabba Chairlift in summer, Swat Valley


----------



## Well.wisher

When I was in swat. 








More than the place , I liked the hospitality of the people . Most hospitable people I have ever interacted with.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Gabral Valley - Swat - May 27 2019
Credit : Farooq Umer Seeru


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful pictures of Kumrat Valley Upper Dir


----------



## ghazi52

Upper Dir

By Awais Hameed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Valley





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful shot of Bahrain, Swat Valley


----------



## ghazi52

Kumrat ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Saifullah Lake is just behind famous Mahodand Lake is a mesmerizing lake located in the upper Usho Matiltan Valley about 41 km from Kalam, Swat District, KPK, Pakistan. Saifullah Jaheel is perched amidst the glacial alpine hills, emerald green water, attracts nature enthusiasts from across the country. 

The lake is accessible by a four-wheel-drive vehicle and is often utilized for fishing and boating. During the winter season, Saifullah Lake freezes and covered with heavy snow. However, the best time to go there is in June and July, when alpine flowers like geum, blue poppy, potentilla, and gentian blooms all part of the wild area.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nature by Rizwan_Saeed, on Flickr
A view of Godhar lake, Desan banda, Swat Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kalam Valley - SWAT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

..

Matiltan swat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Swat at the moment

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Bahrain to Kalam road in Swat nears completion in record time.






















.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

مالم جبہ

ضلع سوات، خیبر پختونخواہ، پاکستان میں واقع ہے۔ یہ اسلام آباد سے تقریباً 314 کلو میٹر دور ہے۔ مالم جبہ قراقرم پہاڑی سلسلے میں ایک پہاڑی مقام ہے۔مالم جبہ پاکستان میں برف کے کھیل کا واحد مرکز ہے۔ یہاں چیر لفٹ اور محکمہ سیاحت کی قیام گاہ بھی واقع ہے۔ اس علاقے میں بدھ مت کے دو سٹوپا اور چھ عبادت خانےبھی ہیں جو اس کے اردگرد وسیع علاقے میں جگہ جگہ موجود ہیں۔ ان نشانات کی اتنی اونچائی پر موجودگی اس بات کا ثبوت ہے کہ یہ علاقہ تقریباً 2000 سال سے آباد ہے۔ اس سیاحتی جگہ کے اردگرد پیدل چلنے کے راستے بھی موجود ہیں، ایک راستہ وادی غربند اور شانگلہ ٹاپ سے گزرتا ہے اور ریسورٹ سے تقریباً 18 کلو میٹر کے فاصلے سے شروع ہوتا ہے، جبکہ دوسرا وادی سبونیو سے گزرتا ہے اور ریسورٹ سے 17 کلومیٹر کے فاصلے سے شروع ہوتا ہے۔

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## ghazi52

Sultanabad, Swat valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Kalam Valley - Swat !


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Kalam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A view of Godhar lake, Desan banda, Swat Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Maalam Jabba - Swat, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mataltan, Swat Valley

Feb 2020


----------



## ghazi52

Malam Jababh. Swat


----------



## ghazi52

The distance of other cities and upper swat areas from the central city of swat, mingora


----------



## ghazi52

Bakhair Dargai....... Swat motorway bypass
Photo: Shahid Iqbal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Jahaz Banda, Upper Dir.







Swat valley







Kalam , Swat Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kalam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

‏Beautiful Gabin Jabba, Swat 


























گیبین جبہ پاکستان کے صوبہ خیبر پختونخوا میں مٹھا ساخرا روڈ سوات کی وادی پر مینگورہ سے تقریبا 65 کلومیٹر دور واقع ہے۔ یہ وادی سوات کا ایک ایسا علاقہ ہے ، جہاں سبز مرغزار ، جنگل ، برف پوش پہاڑ ، معدنی چشمے اور اونچی چوٹی ہیں۔

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kalam jungle in hotel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bahrain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
Gabral, Kalam, Swat*









Gabral, Kalam, Swat








Malam Jabba, Swat Valley, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ghabral Shahi Baagh, Green Valley, Swat







Kalam


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Valley KPK.
PC.......Shahzad Chaudhry.
Stay Home Stay Safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chukail banda SWAT !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shahi Bagh

Gabral Valley Swat ... May 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mankial Peak seen from jal ban upper kalam.
Godar Lake Stream before sunrise
Upper Kalam, KP
May 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Scenic view of Swat river from Dob Sar the midpoint of Qandil and Landay Kalakot.

Photo Credit; Manzoor Ahmad Cule .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Green Swat - Khyber Pakhtunkhwa

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Maundad lake ,Kalam... Swat
KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Manglor, Swat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Sangla

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chukail Banda Mankial, Swat .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Swat .. Fizaghat Bypass

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Beautiful Swat River View 
From Usho Bridge Swat Valley..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Fizaghat, Mingora, Swat

PC................. Hammad Click ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Andrab Lake, located at 6-7 hours trekking distance from Kalam, Swat. Smiling face with heart-shaped eyes 
PC :.................. Nasir Ali


----------



## ghazi52

Janshae Meadows , Swat Valley

Credit,Khawaja Saeed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Valley


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Mesmerising Mahodand Lake "Lake of Fishes" located in Upper Usho Valley 35 km from Kalam, Swat, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan. 
The lake is accessible by a four-wheel drive vehicle, and is often utilized for fishing and boating.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The Color Changing Lake
Kooh (Andrab) Lake , Anakar - Swat Valley

Credit..........,Khwaja Saeed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mahodand Lake Swat valley 
PC: Umar Farooq 

Proper lake is on the other side, amazing views,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kalam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gabral

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kalam nowadays .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Utror Valley near Kalam Swat
PC: Farooq Umer Seeru

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Asli Trout Fish, Mahodand Lake 
Kalam, Swat Valley*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Stunning Aerial view of Kalam valley in winters 💕


🔸️ Kalam (کالام‎) is a valley located at distance of 99 kilometres (62 mi) from Mingora in the northern upper reaches of Swat valley along the bank of Swat River in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province. The area has become a popular tourist attraction, known for its mountains, forests and lakes. It is the birthplace of Swat river, which forms with confluence of two major tributaries of Gabral river and Ushu river.

🔸️It is a sub-valley of Swat, at an elevation of about 2,000 m (6,600 ft) above sea level. From Kalam, the metaled road ends and shingle road leads to the Usho and Utror valleys. From Matiltan, some snow-capped mountains are visible including Mount Falaksar 5,918 meters (19,416 feet).

Photo by Farooq Umer Seeru

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Scenic Malam Jabba ski resort Nowadays

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PC Hotel Mlam Jabba in this snowy winter .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kalam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Malam Jabba , Swat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mahodand Lake, Swat





.



@farooq.seeru

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Beauty of Kalam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Matiltan, Kalam Valley. 🌲🌿
Matiltan is a village in Swat valley about 11 km away from Kalam. It has large glaciers, thick forests and lofty mountain peaks. The tallest peak of Falak Sar mountain can be seen from it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Over 300 athletes participate in Swat Marathon*

March 8, 2021 








Runners set out from the starting point at the second Swat Marathon at Malam Jabba on Sunday. — Dawn


SWAT: A large number of tourists and athletes thronged the zigzag hilly track of Malam Jabba in Swat on Sunday to witness the second Swat Marathon.

The marathon is held annually in Malam Jabba to promote adventure tourism in the scenic Swat valley. It was organised jointly by Malam Jabba Ski Resort and Pearl Continental Hotel. More than 300 athletes of different ages participated in the race. The forest conservator, Ejaz Khan, was chief guest at the event.

Last year, more than 200 athletes participated in the event. This year, more than 300 athletes from all over the world participated in the event. A large number of spectators from across the country also turned up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bahrain Bazar Swat Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kalam in winter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kalam road
Mankiyal valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kalakot valley Swat






.


----------



## ghazi52

Utror – Kalam – Swat
Pc:... Khwaja Saeed







Utror Valley is 16 km from Kalam Valley and is surrounded by Gabral and Bhan valleys on the east, upper Dir district on the west, Kalam valley on the south and Gabral valley on the north. The altitude of the valley at Utror proper is 2300 meters and reaches to 2900 meters at Kandol Lake.

It is one of the beautiful region in Kalam, surrounded by snow clad mountains, lush green pastures and gushing waterfalls. The area has a typical dry temperate zone climate. 

The winter season is very cold and as a result most residents o the upper parts migrate to lower areas along their live stock. The coldest months are December, January and February during which snow falls are frequent. 

The valleys remain under snow cover for about four months. June, July and August are the hottest months of the year while during September and October, the climate is very pleasant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Summer






Winter


----------



## Hiraa

Khoobsurat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mahodhand Kalam, Swat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sham Sar


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sham Sar


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bahrain, Swat valley


----------



## ghazi52

Kalam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Saidu Sharif Aqba Swat In Late 1940's Or Early 1950's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mahodand Lake, Swat District, KPK
Photo Credits, ..... Hafiz Salman kagzi insta:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dawn, Nawi Banda, Swat valley


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful Lalazar, Battakundi


----------



## ghazi52

Kalam Forest, Swat valley...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kalam, Swat valley


----------



## ghazi52

Shangla Top, swat valley , KP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kalam, SWAT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chokial medows, Swat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Janshai Meadows, Swat valley

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Ambience!

Mahodand Lake, Swat Valley, Khyberpakhtoonkhwa


----------



## ghazi52

Mahodhand, Kalam, Swat Valley.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Kalam


----------



## ghazi52

Kalam, Swat valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Morning View

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mahudand Lake is situated in district Swat. 
Once you Reach Kalam, you'll head to Mahodand, taking a Jeep , via the Beautiful USHU forest..


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Swat Motorway


----------



## ghazi52

Wonderful Malam Jabba


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Upper Dir


----------



## ghazi52

Serai Village, Mankial Valley, Swat, KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kalam Valley

Near Anakar Village

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ushu Hotei, Kalam


----------



## ghazi52

To kalam, swat valley


----------



## ghazi52

Madyan town, Swat,


----------



## ghazi52

Mahodand Lake ,Kalam, Swat..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kalam, Swat Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shahi bagh – Swat
PC: Imtiaz Khan

With lush green fields, encircled by birch trees and clear water streams running about it the Shahi Bagh valley in Gabral area of Swat is pulling tourists from across the country.

Located amid high mountains at a distance of about 14km from Utror and 30km from Kalam valley, Shahi Bagh offers unique landscape to the visitors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful Bahrain Market, Swat KPK



.



Hammad Clicks.


----------



## ghazi52

*Jug banal* which is invisible to your eyes. ۔ 
Located near Kalam, a popular tourist destination in Swat Tehsil, 
some fascinating sights of Jag Banal, rich in natural beauty.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> *Jug banal* which is invisible to your eyes. ۔
> Located near Kalam, a popular tourist destination in Swat Tehsil,
> some fascinating sights of Jag Banal, rich in natural beauty.
> 
> View attachment 797098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 797101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 797103









This all looks unreal and too serene, the reason being it is hidden from tourists traffic.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

N.Siddiqui said:


> View attachment 797106
> 
> 
> This all looks unreal and too serene, the reason being it is hidden from tourists traffic.



True.
Pakistan is so so beautiful.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> True.
> Pakistan is so so beautiful.



And still a best kept secret, so many untouched, unexplored areas...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kandol lake , Utror - Swat Valley


----------



## ghazi52

Amazing beauty of Shahibagh Swat Valley...


----------



## kingQamaR

these peoples are so blessed to have such a beautiful province they live in


----------



## ghazi52

Kalam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gabinjaba , Swat valley


----------



## ghazi52

Swat valley.........






...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Beautiful Kalam, Swat Valley, KPK, Pakistan





The red building is Trout fish farm.




They fry fresh fish at the farm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bharain Swat elders 1979..








Hat seller









Children of Bharain, 1979


----------



## ghazi52

Shahi Bagh, Kalam.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Madyan, Swat Valley..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589590385747120128


----------



## ghazi52

Malam Jabba during Snowfall.
Mingora, Swat. KPK.


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.


----------



## ghazi52

Shangla, Swat Valley....









Asmani mor shangla Swat valley kpk pakistan 🎥 Maxar photography | By Swat valley | Facebook


340K views, 10K likes, 1.1K loves, 493 comments, 5.4K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Swat valley: Asmani mor shangla Swat valley kpk pakistan 🎥 Maxar photography




www.facebook.com


----------



## ghazi52

Kalam road and river Swat... May 2022


----------



## ghazi52

Kalam...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

